# CO2 ideas



## turfsire (Sep 25, 2006)

im growing out of a closet and need to find a way to boost the co2 intake,i heard their was a way on adding sugar yeast togather in a bottle and usein it,..im not to sure on how this is added to the plants or if its sprayed or some thing like that.
does anybody know any thing like this


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

Google Search is your friend as well.... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...esnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=HomeMade+CO2&spell=1


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

How many plants are you growing? Are your sure that you need "more" CO2 then normal?


----------



## turfsire (Sep 25, 2006)

i got eight right now and their is only space for five but their 1 or 2 or even 3 to be pulled most of the seeds are females...its tight right now all the help would be great


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, Look over that google search and it should answer the "how" to make it part. I would put a tube up to the back of a fan that is blowing upward and over the plants so the CO2 can fall onto them. IMO this idea is not worth the hassel nor will you see the results that I   and others may have with CO2 gas from a tank. Its going to be hard to produce 1500-2000 PPM without one.


----------



## turfsire (Sep 25, 2006)

cud i put sugar and yeast in a spay bottle and occasionally spary from behind the fan..coz that google is alot of hassle....
any way on a other note i got the door to the balconey open so their should be good air circut there i was just thinkin would it help or even do i need it??
thanks though for ur in sight


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

If a google search is "alot of hassle" then you have no idea what you are getting yourself into my friend.


----------



## turfsire (Sep 25, 2006)

i thought i was growing weed dr. but yeah ive thought of a way around it.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

Um, yea... I dont know what i'm talking about.


----------



## turfsire (Sep 25, 2006)

i me figured it out...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Um, yea... I dont know what i'm talking about.


hehehehe, not at all huh ole doc.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats the politist "butt out" reply i've ever heard here.   hehehe

check out  www.bustan.ca   - CO2   ya can buy the pucks from supernatural - bio fizz.  about 3.00 each.  pack of 15  or 50.  or get a tank and regulator.  mind you. i would be scared to ask what he's using fer lights?  eh doc?


----------



## joegrow22 (Sep 26, 2006)

here is a website for the co2 idea from yeast and sugar, im trying it but im not sure if it is working too great 
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/growing-marijuana-1.html


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 2, 2006)

In order to truely see benefits from injecting Co2
Lumens per square foot should be over 9000
Temperature range  should be between 84-90F

IMO, sugar and yeast to make CO2 also makes alot of stink.  
If yer really ballsy on a DIY attempt, Get some Muratic acid and Marble chips.


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 3, 2006)

another cheap way of getting co2 is dry ice.  When dry ice sublimates and is exposed to air, one of its byproducts is co2


----------

